# Sunday's Show and Tell...11/5/17



## jd56 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gain sleep time but, lose bike time...not much of a trade off.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Did get this Seat.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 5, 2017)

It's been a good week and this is only PART of what I bought this week!!! A few more bikes on their way too!


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 5, 2017)

awesome slide projector.


----------



## stoney (Nov 5, 2017)

Bought a few things on my trip back home to New York, cool hot rod pickup, cast iron motorcycle toy for the collection, oil cans, Texaco signs 1960 + 1955 and some mid century artwork and the Iver Johnson wrench I have advertised


----------



## Rollo (Nov 5, 2017)

... Got this kQQl diecast '36 Ford Hotrod pretty cheap off of feebay yesterday to go with my '34 California Kid Hotrod ...


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2017)

Found a few HO cars.When I was young this was our way of racing.Anyone else do the slot car thing? I also got the "Thing" HO car.Had to have it because I have the full size Thing...................................


----------



## RJWess (Nov 5, 2017)

I picked up this pre prohibition sign this week.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 5, 2017)

vincev said:


> Found a few HO cars.When I was young this was our way of racing.Anyone else do the slot car thing? I also got the "Thing" HO car.Had to have it because I have the full size Thing...................................View attachment 703373 View attachment 703374




I love HO slot cars. I’m actually cleaning up my bench so I can get this track running again 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 5, 2017)

I picked up some pedals, brake levers and a 24” fork yesterday. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow,  big week for toy cars! I found these two.


 

 

 



A chainguard for my Colson




And a nice set of triple step wheels


 



And just got a delicious apple fritter for breakfast.


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> I love HO slot cars. I’m actually cleaning up my bench so I can get this track running again View attachment 703386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have old sets and tracks,vibrator cars,etc.Years ago my friend and I built a scale 1/4 mile dragstrip with lights and all.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 5, 2017)

More Evel Knievel madness . This frame and fork are a mess . But parts a nice .( I have another frame ) I’d really like to find a tank ( I have a suitable substitute though for one bike) Also a bar pad for the bike from a member here. That I’m grateful to have the chance to buy. And great quality decals made by a Cabe member . Still looking for more EK bike stuff I have a lot of trade bait or can buy items also.


----------



## Kstone (Nov 5, 2017)

I was killing time while waiting to be juried into the Craftsman Guild of Pittsburgh. I wandered into a closing art gallery and she had this 1940s enamel painted table for a really good price. Now, I have more bikes than I have furniture in my apartment. My place has a couch and a shipping crate and that's it. So I've been looking for a kitchen table for two years. Guess being patient paid off because I am IN LOVE with this table.

It has two leaves that come out and it's covered in squirrel paintings hidden amongst the designs. Im over the moon.

Also...it matches my cat...hehe


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 5, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> More Evel Knievel madness . This frame and fork are a mess . But parts a nice .( I have another frame ) I’d really like to find a tank ( I have a suitable substitute though for one bike) Also a bar pad for the bike from a member here. That I’m grateful to have the chance to buy. And great quality decals made by a Cabe member . Still looking for more EK bike stuff I have a lot of trade bait or can buy items also. View attachment 703457 View attachment 703458 View attachment 703459 View attachment 703460
> 
> View attachment 703460




Those bikes are so cool! A friend of mine had one back in the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 5, 2017)

Bits and pieces,tank for my no nose,rest from the Cyclone Coasters swap.



























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 5, 2017)

1926 CCM Cleveland. 28" hoops. 19" frame. All original except for tubes, possibly tires and one pedal. 
The finish is 100% original. Enamel dipped. Hand pinstriped. What you see is mostly dirt. Hardly any surface rust. The nickel is in relatively great shape for 92 years old.

Very few tool marks. This baby was gently wrenched.

I plan on cleaning, waxing, lubing, tuning and making it my daily rider. Perfect low-energy Canadian winter project.

This is quickly becoming one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## stoney (Nov 5, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I was killing time while waiting to be juried into the Craftsman Guild of Pittsburgh. I wandered into a closing art gallery and she had this 1940s enamel painted table for a really good price. Now, I have more bikes than I have furniture in my apartment. My place has a couch and a shipping crate and that's it. So I've been looking for a kitchen table for two years. Guess being patient paid off because I am IN LOVE with this table.
> 
> It has two leaves that come out and it's covered in squirrel paintings hidden amongst the designs. Im over the moon.
> 
> ...




Love those enamel top tables. Have had a few in the past. Is that the original design on it?, if so have never seen one with any animal motif before. Love it.


----------



## Blackout (Nov 5, 2017)

have been looking for a old drafting table with ornate cast legs and while this one does not have the more ornate cast legs I was looking for this will do until I find another, along with a chair.










and got a bigger drawer cabinet (5 foot tall about 30 inch square)for a lot more of my iron smalls I use for art stuff to get organized more and a cool copper tank.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 5, 2017)

Just had @Classicriders deliver this 1940 Elgin with curved seat post to my door!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Starting to get a collection of these little guys! V/r Shawn


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 5, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> More Evel Knievel madness . This frame and fork are a mess . But parts a nice .( I have another frame ) I’d really like to find a tank ( I have a suitable substitute though for one bike) Also a bar pad for the bike from a member here. That I’m grateful to have the chance to buy. And great quality decals made by a Cabe member . Still looking for more EK bike stuff I have a lot of trade bait or can buy items also. View attachment 703457 View attachment 703458 View attachment 703459 View attachment 703460
> 
> View attachment 703460




Nice stuff. If you're not already aware, there are ways to whiten up those plastics. Counteract the bromine that migrated to the surface. Lots of online tutorials.


----------



## NoControl (Nov 5, 2017)

The shape of the bars on that Cleveland are giving me some chunkiness.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 5, 2017)

I like or shall I say my wife likes these Keith.
Not period correct for her canary yellow 1955 Columbia but, she likes em...I'll admit I do too.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Nov 5, 2017)

jd56 said:


> I like or shall I say my wife likes these Keith.
> Not period correct for her canary yellow 1955 Columbia but, she likes em...I'll admit I do too.View attachment 703841View attachment 703842
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




I'll say it, I like those grips. You don't find them often.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2017)

BC deluxe side stand at the cyclone coaster swap this morning 
 Vans slip ons in my size at a garage sale Saturday


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 5, 2017)

Picked up today. Probably a flipper in the end



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 5, 2017)

After last Sunday’s 40 Bike purchase with Ze52414 I told myself no more bikes. Well that lasted 4 days. Picked this up at a garage sale because I liked the color. I know crazy!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2017)

Got these smalls today and a Chainguard for my 36 Westfield built Mead Ranger at the Gateway Coasters tailgate swap

 

 . Plus a 50s Pal 16” bike.


----------



## petritl (Nov 5, 2017)

A lightly worn, nice patina’d large copper rivet Brooks professional saddle and a Brooks leather saddle bag.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2017)

Just a couple of stems, and another chain that I truly needed.....and some rims I picked up cheap....


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 5, 2017)

Schwinn straightbar (equipped) in an unusual paint combo, custom order maroon and dove grey original paint.  Check out the all chrome springer!  It is not a later add-on.  Faint original Schwinn decals on the tank sides with a great deluxe chain ring and guard.  Someone did touch up the fender tips and swapped out the rocket ray for a torpedo light, yet either do not stand out too bad.  I had a nicer set of late 40’s-early 50’s S-2’s with white wall Indian Head Lightening Darts that will help this bike shine.  Finished cleaning the front wheel, still need to complete the rear wheel.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 5, 2017)

I picked up this '52 DX with a reproduction tank and springer. Someone started to redo it but lost interest(and the forks). The wheels have been well rebuilt but the chainguard also needs to be replaced.  I don't think it will take to much. It looked like a great start anyway.


----------



## morton (Nov 6, 2017)

SnapOn ratchet...from the 1930's I think.  I'm stumped as to why it has no drive stud, just the opening.  Couldn't find any others on line that matched.  Also has same size opening at the non-ratchet end of the handle.  Anyone know anything about this piece?

Wakefield adjustable I found in the same tool box as the SnapOn. Don't know if it's worth anything, but got it real cheap.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2017)

modelcarjedi said:


> I love HO slot cars. I’m actually cleaning up my bench so I can get this track running again View attachment 703386
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



well you can Kiss that room goodbye!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I was killing time while waiting to be juried into the Craftsman Guild of Pittsburgh. I wandered into a closing art gallery and she had this 1940s enamel painted table for a really good price. Now, I have more bikes than I have furniture in my apartment. My place has a couch and a shipping crate and that's it. So I've been looking for a kitchen table for two years. Guess being patient paid off because I am IN LOVE with this table.
> 
> It has two leaves that come out and it's covered in squirrel paintings hidden amongst the designs. Im over the moon.
> 
> ...



Kool, I have a similar (in function) table, but with chrome legs.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 6, 2017)

Came across this trike made by Morgan cycle and thought it was really cool, so picked it up had a real art deco look to it!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2017)

morton said:


> SnapOn ratchet...from the 1930's I think.  I'm stumped as to why it has no drive stud, just the opening.  Couldn't find any others on line that matched.  Also has same size opening at the non-ratchet end of the handle.  Anyone know anything about this piece?
> 
> 
> ]




They used square nuts 100 years ago. Just a thought.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 6, 2017)

morton said:


> SnapOn ratchet...from the 1930's I think.  I'm stumped as to why it has no drive stud, just the opening.  Couldn't find any others on line that matched.  Also has same size opening at the non-ratchet end of the handle.  Anyone know anything about this piece?
> 
> Wakefield adjustable I found in the same tool box as the SnapOn. Don't know if it's worth anything, but got it real cheap.
> 
> View attachment 704223 View attachment 704224 View attachment 704225 View attachment 704226




the captive plug (drive) is missing... the other square is for adding another rachet, breaker bar for leverage


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 6, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Bits and pieces,tank for my no nose,rest from the Cyclone Coasters swap.View attachment 703532View attachment 703533View attachment 703534View attachment 703535View attachment 703536View attachment 703537View attachment 703538View attachment 703539View attachment 703540View attachment 703541View attachment 703542View attachment 703543View attachment 703544
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Special thanks to my brother,Marty for the n.d. Front brake,and the Schwinn rear brake,and finally getting to hang with 1 of my true Dayton brothers,New Mexico Brant,who helped me out with 2 sets of grips for my bikes.[emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 6, 2017)

morton said:


> SnapOn ratchet...from the 1930's I think.  I'm stumped as to why it has no drive stud, just the opening.  Couldn't find any others on line that matched.  Also has same size opening at the non-ratchet end of the handle.  Anyone know anything about this piece?
> 
> Wakefield adjustable I found in the same tool box as the SnapOn. Don't know if it's worth anything, but got it real cheap.
> 
> View attachment 704223 View attachment 704224 View attachment 704225 View attachment 704226




I'm wondering if your ratchets utilized sockets similar to these. Snap on has been around since the 20's.


 



This set is a Mossberg, and SnapOn bought Mossberg in the 30's. I still use them.


----------



## marching_out (Nov 6, 2017)

vincev said:


> Found a few HO cars.When I was young this was our way of racing.Anyone else do the slot car thing? I also got the "Thing" HO car.Had to have it because I have the full size Thing...................................View attachment 703373 View attachment 703374



Next to bikes, slot cars are my favorite thing to collect. Got this complete set this weekend along with some artwork. Turns out the watercolor paintings may be worth a few hundred a piece. Trying to decide if I should get them appraised. I'm a sucker for old newspapers as well...came cheap with the artwork.


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 6, 2017)

From the Turlock Ca. swap meet this Sunday; 1940 form fitting Schwinn tank, 1930’s Hawthorne package carrier, 1920’s Ahooga Horn, and a vintage British “Bobby” helmet top it off. The helmet is a must for a “Bobby” bike ride.


----------



## morton (Nov 7, 2017)

MarkKBike said:


> I'm wondering if your ratchets utilized sockets similar to these. Snap on has been around since the 20's.
> View attachment 704575 View attachment 704576
> 
> This set is a Mossberg, and SnapOn bought Mossberg in the 30's. I still use them.





good thought.. thanks


----------



## troy boy (Nov 7, 2017)

The snap on ratchets are refrigeration tools for gate valves and king valves and I think they came with adapters for other things


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 7, 2017)

A lovely gift from my friend Jaume to go on the Ciclos Minaco 'especial' frame.
A tax/licence plate from its home town, Palma, Mallorca.
From the year of my birth too('66), love it!


----------



## morton (Nov 8, 2017)

troy boy said:


> The snap on ratchets are refrigeration tools for gate valves and king valves and I think they came with adapters for other things




Can you direct me to any photos of these....I was unable to find king values.  Thanks.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Got one of these too at the boot sale on Sunday morning......

 
Now that's what I call an exercise bike!
Cost me the princely sum of £15.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Nov 11, 2017)




----------

